# Uti - Having brain cramps today



## LTibbetts (Jul 2, 2009)

Having brain cramps today..too close to a long weekend. Is there any rules or guidelines against coding a UTI and a gross hematuria together on an inpatient chart?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2009)

If so it is affecting both of us!  Because I have searched my brain and come up blank, so I would code both.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks..you too! Happy 4th!


----------



## dawndi67 (Jul 3, 2009)

LeslieTibbetts said:


> Having brain cramps today..too close to a long weekend. Is there any rules or guidelines against coding a UTI and a gross hematuria together on an inpatient chart?



Hi Leslie,

I personally would only code the uti. I was taught that once you have a definite Dx you dont code the symptoms. I think that hematuria is a symptom of a uti. Just my opinion. 

Dawn, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 3, 2009)

But you "think" it may be a symptom of the UTI however it could be a symptom of some other condition not yet disclosed.  Unless the physician ties the symptom to the definitive dx then I say code them both.  Also hematuria is not all that common with a UTI.   Now burning and pain on urination no I would not code those at all.


----------

